

Implementing Caching on your RESTful server - MugunthKumar
http://blog.mugunthkumar.com/articles/restful-api-server-doing-it-the-right-way-part-2/
A post on HATEOAS and hypermedia and then show you the role it plays in a native mobile client development. But the crux of this post is going to be centered around how to implement caching (or rather server side support for caching). Target audience include, server developers and to some extent, iOS or any mobile platform developers.
======
ibotty
tl;dr-version: interesting title. pretty much nothing in it about rest
(except: do not use it) and only few very basic caching primitives. no
mentions of, say, esi (which is very nice and most of the time pretty easy to
do for restful webservices).

~~~
MugunthKumar
I'm not against rest. The click and discover mechanics doesn't really make
sense on native clients

